# Media Lies....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pete-bu ... d=75633503

THis is an article stating that Pet Buttigieg is the first "OPENLY GAY" to serve in office of the president. This is a lie... Richard Grenell was under Trump. But you dont see the media making any corrections. You don't see Twitter saying it is "misinformation"... you don't see any "fact checkers" going nuts over this about the media.

Funny how this is working only 3 weeks into a new presidency. BTW.... i am happy that they are celebrating this... but also doesn't this go against gender, sex, sexual orientation, pronouns, or what ever they are trying to destroy. You know... you are not supposed to be "valued or faulted" for these things... you know.. like celebrating the first woman of something or first etc.

Just like pointing out media BS.... :thumb: :beer:

BTW.... Straight from Wikipedia....



> Grenell was named by Trump in 2020 as Acting Director of National Intelligence in the Trump administration, making him the first openly gay person to serve at a Cabinet level in the United States.[4] He was Acting DNI from February to May 2020.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The article states first to be confirmed by the senate right in the title and body of the article, not serve.

Grenell was acting DNI chief, but never confirmed by the senate for that role. He was confirmed as an ambassador.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't think the take away from this article is the senate confirmation, but who they served under. We all know that republicans always or near always confirm whoever the president wants. Democrats always try to stop a republican nominee. Perhaps that's why Grenell was never sent to the Senate, but I think Trump should have to showcase the democrat hypocrisy. Perhaps the democrats like Hollywood have a casting couch. :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is showing you how BS the media is.

Why were they not "celebrating" the fact about Grenell.....

That is the point!!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I was just pointing out what the article, and media were saying, which was 100 percent correct.

I could care less about Pete or this other dude. Both were completely unqualified for their respective cabinet level positions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As they word the article may be correct, but they also proclaim it excitedly as if he is first. The senate confirmation isnt the important psrt to 99.99 percent of people. They could write an article that He was the first cabinet member with a wart on his ***, but if even true is the wart important? First gay is what they wanted people to think while still being correct, but on a deceptive level. Simply a different plsy on Bills delending on what is is. Tell the truth and still deceive isn't new. So thid time I will not call them liars but deceivers. Sort of a clever lie. Its good to be perceptive, but perception in this case is a two step process. One requires language perception, and the other psychological. What will people read, and what will they think. Importantly there is no question mark at thde end of the last sentence becsuse Im not asking, I already know what they will read, and more importantly I already know what 99 percent will think.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Look at it this way, did people get excited for the first interim black head coach in the nfl or the first black head coach that was hired and not interim.

Grenell was basically a temp filling a hole.

If you are wound up about this, which is much ado to nothing, then your bias has blinded you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am wound up because all the media did was try to paint Trump/Republicans as racist, homophobic, intollerant, etc.

Now they can't pat Biden on the back enough.

Look at what party goes out of there way to make a point that they are "diverse" or are "woke" or what ever term you want to say. Yet it is the same party saying... we shouldn't see color, gender, sexual orientation, etc. We should look at people. But again are the first ones to sound the trumpets and holler at the top of the lungs that they did something first in reguards to race, gender, etc.

THAT IS MY ISSUE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My issue also Chuck.



> If you are wound up about this, which is much ado to nothing, then your bias has blinded you.


 OK mr picky, but its much ado about nothing. :rollin:

I would say your Trump Derangement Syndrome is still functioning. You like the media simply don't want to give Trump any credit. I could give a rats behind if the guy is gay, Martian, or a hermaphrodite from the planet Venus, or if he was senate approved or USDA grade A designated the point is media bias and the little change of wording means nothing. Your complaint is nit picking because of your bias. I'm not sure if the media is democrat puppets, or the democrats are the media puppets. The communists openly said they would defeat us through media, public education, and our churches. Readers digest published that and the liberals went nuts, but it's all coming true. The media is socialist/communist, teachers from kindergarten to college professors are socialist/communist, and our churches most are really not Christian anymore. Take ten people that go to church on a regular basis and the don't know crap about the Bible. Before our oldest sons death when he was in the hospital for months I often visited with chaplains which were voluntary local pastors. The one lady asked me how I was passing time. I showed her some of the Bible quiz apps I had on my phone. She said lets try this one. I was embarrassed because I only scored 80%, but she only scored 20%. I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it happen with my own eyes. The crap they teach in most churches now days makes them nearly as secular as our gov.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think there are many more things to be upset about, so there isn't a need to manufacture one.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This isn't manufacturing one.

Remember... If you voted Republican you are called a RACIST, HOMOPHOBIC, NONTOLLERANT, etc. That is an issue... the media has pushed it, the Democratic party has pushed it, etc. It is all a LIE. yes there are some who might be. But many are not!

Remember saying ALL LIVES MATTER is considered racist and "intollerent". REALLY!!!!!

Sorry if you want to sweep this under the rug.

Here is another little tidbit....there were 40 Dem's Senators that voted against Grenell... and 13 Republican Senators who voted against Pete..... You know right now on social media people are calling the 13 senators HOMOPHOBICS and some of those people are in the media. They are calling for those 13 to be fired or resign because of this vote. Yet they will say in the same breathe that those who voted against Grenell did so because they thought he was unqualified. Do you think that maybe the 13 think Pete is unqualified for his position? HYPOCRICY IS THE WORD OF THE DECADE FOR MANY ON THE LEFT.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> I think there are many more things to be upset about, so there isn't a need to manufacture one.


More things to worry about is true, but it doesnt negate the seriousness of media bias and deceptive reporting. When only one side is portrayed all good and the other side all bad a country can not remain united. If we are not the UNITED States who will we become?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another tid bit about media.....

AOC and the media are running with that she was in HUGE DANGER.... right now she is accusing people or saying there were "bombs" placed all around her building. Which has yet to be proven.

But if she was so "fearing for her life".... Her office was in another building!!! So either she is lying saying she was in her office.... or she wasn't in the "danger" she is claiming.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/report-a ... =dwtwitter

But the media is running with it and so is AOC.

So should she possibly get impeached if anyone goes off their rocker saying they are doing this for AOC... she is possibly pumping lies. :bop:

Edit Picture...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII/stat ... 1189215233

Now take this with a grain of salt because it is coming from Project veritas.... but they haven't lost a defimations suit yet when it comes to these things.... But NYT's reporters lied over and over to push political agendas. AND THEY ARE CAUGHT.

So again... is this wrong that our media is lying to us? :bop:

SEE MY ISSUES WITH THE MEDIA.... and this isn't a "manufactured" outrage. They lie and twist things. THIS IS ALL MEDIA. They dont report facts anymore.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII/status/1357021531189215233
> 
> Now take this with a grain of salt because it is coming from Project veritas.... but they haven't lost a defimations suit yet when it comes to these things.... But NYT's reporters lied over and over to push political agendas. AND THEY ARE CAUGHT.
> 
> ...


So, going back to the original article you posted what was factually incorrect? Is or is not Pete the first openly gay cabinet member that has been confirmed by the senate.

I am not saying that I don't have issues with the media or that it isn't slanted. I am saying the article you originally posted and accused of being false was in fact 100% truthful.

How you guys went down the BLM, AOC, project veritas wormhole from that I have no idea. One doesn't have anything to do with the truthfulness of the other.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It was how they worded it....

They make it seem he was the first openly gay person to work for a president.... WHICH IS WRONG.

That is the issue. It is all miss leading. All they would have had to state in the article is that Grenell was the first openly gay person to work for a president but WAS NOT confirmed by the Senate.

But they dont mention that for a reason. Think about how people write other articles... especially sports when they talk about breaking records. They at least mention in a blurb that if it was a stat that was recorded later (sacks in football), they mention if it was in a longer season (think baseball and basket ball how the season or games played are more than years previous), etc. It is just a little blurb is all that is needed. BUT THEY DONT DO IT. I will even say the conservative media does the same thing.

How come no comment on how social media and others are going off about who voted against Pete? You dont see anyone saying who didn't vote for Grenell as being HOMOPHOBIC. But now you are seeing that when 13 members didn't vote for Pete. What about the 40 who didn't vote for Grenell....

YOU SEE THAT IS THE POINT. Just like how I am going off on this subject is because one group gets painted as "intollerant" or "racist" or "Homophobic" by the media or doesn't get any recognition if they happen to hire people of color, different sexual orientation, etc. But the other side if they don't vote or hire someone of color, gender, etc are not "racist"... not "homophobic"... not "intolerant"... but just made a decision because they based it on merit. That is the issue and the media is lying to push that narrative. look how they jumped at the story about the Trans person that biden wanted or what ever. They are the ones pushing all of this. When they really didn't even need to mention that he is openly gay. Why should that even make front headlines. Honestly.... but yet that is the first thing they talk about.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I guess I struggle with finding fault when the title and first paragraph in the article don't say serve, they say confirmed by the senate. It literally is the title and what is discussed in the article.

Like I said there is enough other bs the media screws up or lies about to get upset about for me to not get upset at a factually correct article.

If all our media we were getting were this factually correct we would be dancing in the streets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The average person doesnt oick apart sentence structure like you do SDBF. Some also dont understand human nature, and all the aspects of deception. There are many things I coukd trughfulky tell you, but in a manner thst woukd decieve you. If we questioned 100 people I would bet 75% Would think Pete B was the first gay cabinet member. I wohkd bet there were a few befite this when people were not so into identity politics..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just watched a rerun of Bidens press secretary announcing Pete G's appointment. She said he was the first LGBQ whatever to be on a presidents cabinet. She never mentioned senate confirmed. Grennel is on Newsmax this very moment talking about it. So we should be able to agree now that the press secretarys statement was wrong. Where did the media pick up the story?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I just watched a rerun of Bidens press secretary announcing Pete G's appointment. She said he was the first LGBQ whatever to be on a presidents cabinet. She never mentioned senate confirmed. Grennel is on Newsmax this very moment talking about it. So we should be able to agree now that the press secretarys statement was wrong. Where did the media pick up the story?


As you said, I could also care less that he might be the first martian or whatever.

The original post of this entire thread linked to an article and miss-represented exactly what the article said. It was all about the article and how twitter should be labeling it as miss-information.

You guys then brought in the other stuff, which I don't disagree with.

I wasn't picking on words or dissecting anything.

The media has plenty of screw ups and double standards that we don't need to manufacture one was my point.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The media has plenty of screw ups and double standards that we don't need to manufacture one was my point.


 :thumb: I unferstsnd, and agree with you. Im simply adding that the media presented it in a wsy thst misleads 90% of the readers, and I dont think its accidental.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The media has plenty of screw ups and double standards that we don't need to manufacture one was my point.


 :thumb: I understand, and agree with you. Im simply adding that the media presented it in a way that misleads 90% of the readers, and I dont think its accidental. The majority of Americans read at the sixth grade level, and the media knows it. If Americans read better, understood what they read, and were not lied to freedom of speech, of religion, and our second amendment would not all be in danger.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The majority of Americans read at the sixth grade level, and the media knows it. If Americans read better, understood what they read, and were not lied to freedom of speech, of religion, and our second amendment would not all be in danger.


To add to this is that there are studies out there that people only retain about 1/3 of what they read. They also don't always read an article to its FULLEST... ie: the whole thing. They also only read 90% of the time is the headlines of articles. If it doesn't "attract" them they move on. So even with this article... if they only read the title and comprehend 1/3 of it. It would state.... FIRST OPENLY GAY MAN TO SERVE IN A CABINET.... they will not read or remember "confirmed" by senate.

Why do you think so many articles post things that actually are opposite or anything "refuting" at the end of the article not in the first 2 paragraphs. Why do you think titles are so "senstionalized" and not accurate. AGAIN THIS IS ALL MEDIA....

Also why do you think twitter limits your number of characters.... the study shows that is all you need or all people will read. Our attention span in this country has shrunk big time. Let me put it this way... why do you think Baseball is dying.... because it is a long sport or a sport where little action can take place to hold peoples attention. Unless you are a purist who likes watching pitching duels.... baseball can be boring as hell. Then throw in the fact that every person is addicted to screens...myself included (phone time).... anyways.... enough on this subject.

Because the media is lying and playing IDENTIY politics and the party that says we shouldn't recognize people by "identy" are the ones celebrating it and using it more and more and more. :bop:


----------

